# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next Legend of Zelda supplement

## 1Forge

Here is a supplement I've been working on for games set within the legend of Zelda universe. Much is incomplete but I hadnt seen any fully functional 5e hyrule supplements just well made but limited monster stats, spell stats, item stats, and classes. Figured it be nice to just have one document with a bunch of general content all in one.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Buufreak

I enjoy the formatting, does not open well on mobile though.

----------


## 1Forge

Well I've worked on the content a bit but it still needs edits. I just opened it up to comments from anyone in the community to help with editing and fixing errors. Here is the link again in case the old one timed out if anyone is interested in contributing: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------

